# Band time.



## Big Worm (Oct 29, 2012)

A small addition to my garage gym.  Will be nice to have more selction and options of setting them up with the long and short.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 29, 2012)

I like hooking a 25 to 45 pound plate to bar using band as suspension so it hangs. Use it for bench, squat and military press. Adds bouncy feel kind of like a non gay shake weight (sorry POB) helps with stabilization


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 29, 2012)

POB invented the shape weight.  He keeps it secret.


Worm, how much did those run ya??  i may invest as well.


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 29, 2012)

You can check them out at rogue fitness, elite fts, or jump stretch.  Those I got from rogue and what you see there was $268 total.


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 29, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> I like hooking a 25 to 45 pound plate to bar using band as suspension so it hangs. Use it for bench, squat and military press. Adds bouncy feel kind of like a non gay shake weight (sorry POB) helps with stabilization



You ever try a bamboo bar?  Same thing x1billion.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

Like actual bamboo with plates on the side?


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 31, 2012)

Check this video out.


----------

